# Can someone explain Lost to me?



## chyyran (Dec 14, 2010)

^Pun intended

Anyways, I was watching Lost yesterday, and I had no Idea what was going on. Can someone summarize it for me?
Stupid Cliffhanger endings..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

They're dead.



Spoiler



DEAD


----------



## Saken (Dec 14, 2010)

Lost: it's all a dream.
The End


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt even the creators can still follow the plot


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I doubt even the creators can still follow the plot



That's actually what I think happened.. after like the second season, the writers had no idea what the fuck to do. It's almost as if they thought "this show isn't going to go anywhere"


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And think, originally, they were going for 7 seasons


----------



## pitman (Dec 14, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

Good thing I never considered watching the show.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 16, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Good thing I never considered watching the show.


Lol brah. So did I.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

The thing is, it started off great. It was somewhat tolerable and understandable. I personally would have preferred it if they weren't dead, but rather they were on an island in the Bermuda Triangle or something. But they just ruined it.

And the thing is, no matter how it gets explained to you, it still sounds stupid and makes no sense.


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 16, 2010)

I watched one episode and lost interest in it.The title really suits the show,once you watch it you'll be lost.


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2010)

I hate the damn show, but just wanted to say... they're not dead...
well they are, they're alive for the whole thing except the city 'flashbacks' in the final season.
Everything that happened on the island did happen... with very little explanation.
I'm not good at explaining endings to a show i barely watched though, just google it dammit.


----------



## gotchapt (Dec 16, 2010)

Lost was one of the best shows ever. Now if you don't understand it, don't undervalue it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

gotchapt said:
			
		

> Lost was one of the best shows ever. Now if you don't understand it, don't undervalue it



Oh no, I'm basing my thoughts on it for good reason. First 3 seasons, great. 4-6, horrible.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> gotchapt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think/thought the same thing.
After about half way through season 3, I lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 interest, and stopped watching.


----------



## pitman (Dec 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I think/thought the same thing.
> After about half way through season 3, I lost
> 
> 
> ...



After about half way through season 3*(enjoying it immensely )*, I lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 interest
(Why you kill 



Spoiler



Eko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





), and *watched till the end* just to see how will they fuck it up.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno why they did that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I watched the last ep, after not watching the ones before it


----------



## SifJar (Dec 16, 2010)

Basically, the first series made some sense (except the black smoke and the weird kid who read about stuff, which then always appeared, for no explained reason).

After that, it stopped making sense. They had to push a button every 108 minutes to save the world, then decided they couldn't be bothered, and the world almost ended, then they turned a key and the was a big light and then they didn't have to push the button anymore. Then a boat came, so they moved the island, dislodging it from time. They all jumped about in time a bit, then eventually all met up in the past, and set off a bomb in the middle of the island. After that, they all came back to the present, Hurley took over from Jacob as ruler of the island, changed the rules, and then everyone died and met up in a church.


----------

